# Longines HydroConquest - Blue or Black?



## AlBundy

I am really close to buying a Longines HydroConquest 41mm Automatic, but can't decide between black or blue, so I am asking you guys: What would you buy if you had to chose between one of these two?

Blue:
L3.642.4.96.6 Longines HydroConquest Large Automatic Blue Dial Bracelet Pris 6.395,-

Black:
L3.642.4.56.6 Longines HydroConquest Large Automatic Black Dial Bracelet Pris 6.695,-


----------



## williamtv

That's a tough one! You have to ask yourself.... Do you tend to push the limits on color in your wardrobe, or do you stick with the more traditional hues? If you push the limits, then definitely the blue. If you don't like to rock the boat.... The stick with the classic black. After all.... It goes with everything!


----------



## little big feather

I like the blue...But black goes with everything.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

I like the blue better as well, but the black is on my short list since I have a blue Aquaracer.


----------



## Temperarely

Hi,

I would choose the black one.

As said the black one goes with everything.










goodluck.
Elf.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

I was in your position, seeing the blue in person at the AD sealed the deal. The blue is just radiant in person!










Either way you can't go wrong, it is a great watch!


----------



## wristclock

I like the black because I do not like the faded look of the blue bezel. I would rather the blue be darker.


----------



## tatt169

I personally have the black as it was my first decent watch, given the choice again I would go for blue. There are many nice black dialed watches around but, to me, the hydro is one of the nicest blue watches around and I prefer it to the more expensive blue 'wave' seamaster. . . Go blue


----------



## mr00jimbo

Blue! You need to see it shine in the sun.


----------



## AlBundy

This wasn't easy... I just went ahead and ordered the blue one...


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

AlBundy said:


> This wasn't easy... I just went ahead and ordered the blue one...


Congrats, you're gonna love it! Make sure to post some pics when it arrives


----------



## tatt169

Good lad!  you will be glad in the long run.


----------



## little big feather

Congrats......Either way, you could not go wrong....A true win...win!


----------



## samanator

Coin toss for me. One thing that may help you decide is availability. See what they actually have since these were in and out of stock many times last year.


----------



## williamtv

AlBundy said:


> This wasn't easy... I just went ahead and ordered the blue one...


Sick man..... Your going to love thay blue dial!


----------



## AlBundy

Watch arrived! Loving it... Even at 41 mm it feels a bit small because I am used to wearing a 45.5 mm watch, but this is going to be the daily beater from this day. Just need to buy a half link for the bracelet to fit properly.


----------



## tatt169

Well smart! I considered getting a blue quartz 41mm to gobwith my black auto 39mm as an everyday watch but they are difficult to find. Congrats, you made the right choice


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Awesome great choice! With regards to the half link, I believe I read that to get a half link on the Hydroconquest you need to order the half link from the Conquest model, which has the same bracelet. Contact Longines to be sure, of course.


----------



## Ray_rjg

you know what , when i went to buy the hydroconquest , i didnt know there were 2 variants. i saw only the blue and i told the shopkeeper , lemme think over nite about it.
And the next day morning i went to another showroom and brought the black outright.

Later when I came home i knew something was wrong...googled for a while and realised that they have the black n blue variants and many had preferred the blue...i was heart broken...

but hey... now im in love with my black... and i realise that i would have regretted if i had taken the blue cos , this black goes with all my clothes...and just love the way it shines in the night and the shine bounces off the black when I stand in my elavator


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

My blue Hydro Conquest may be my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## little big feather

You know...I'm a man who will admit to my mistakes....And I have made many....Not getting one of these, I'm afraid, is on my list
of mistakes I have made. This is a BEAUTIFUL watch!


----------



## snowman40

Gotta be Blue 









M


----------



## t0hillya

I am excited to see the white dial Longines introduced at Basel. Will be interested to compare it to the blue and black.


----------



## Scotsmen

Blue - mine days hi and congrats


----------



## carlt69

Has to be Blue and I think I'm right in saying that Longines don't make the 41mm auto in blue anymore :-O


----------



## mrk

Blue. It looks black indoors anyway


----------



## ChristopheVL

Very nice watch! Blue was definitely the right choice! Congrats


----------



## mrk

I have ordered a dark blue Hirsche Osiris leather strap for mine to try something different from time to time. Should be here tomorrow.

Looking forward to that!


----------



## Frunkinator

I've only seen the Chrono version in person. It's bezel color was a faded looking, lighter color blue then the sunburst royal dial. But the photos above appear to have the same rich vibrant blue in both the bezel and dial??! Did Longines change from powder blue bezels to ones that match?


----------



## Tag Mac

I would love to know this as well as you have to buy these blind now unless you want a 2013 model...which I dont.


----------



## mrk

My blue is dark on the bezel, doesn't look off from the dial.


----------



## Tag Mac

Hmm, I wonder why there is a difference then. Quite clearly photos show a difference and people have commented on this before. I wonder if it is just an inconsistency on the QC production line or if they actually changed it.

Do you have a picture and know whether it was an earlier or later model?


----------



## mrk

Maybe it was an earlier model thing, mine was bought last year from a jeweller of course.


----------



## Frunkinator

Well I just pulled the trigger on a blue one from my local AD. Should have it next week, will report back  ⌚


----------



## Frunkinator

Well, its a dark blue bezel that matches the dial beautifully. It's ever so slightly lighter in color. But nothing like what I have seen on some older models with a powder blue bezel The blue works so much better then the black on this piece, just love it! The blue seems to soften the busyness of the dial and markers.


----------



## RobPagNY

Silver !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddscot

WatchMeWin said:


> Silver !!!!!!!!!


Went in with my heart saying blue but changed my mind, don't think I regret it, could of almost flipped a coin in the end but I stand by it, first decent watch purchase and loving it so far.

Had some doubts on the bracelet while buying, link out and then back in (which the guy reckoned was the only adjustment possible) until I discovered myself you could use the microadjustment, after moving that it's bang on!!!


----------



## Richmond Oiler

I love both the blue and the black. I bought the blue to change up my dial colors a little bit. I tend to favor black and darker dials and it was getting a little dark in my watch boxes so I went with the blue. When that baby is hit by direct sun, it's a stunner and I'm happy I went blue on that one. But, as WatchMeWin stated, I would love to get my hands on a silver one.


----------



## kroo46

AlBundy said:


> I am really close to buying a Longines HydroConquest 41mm Automatic, but can't decide between black or blue, so I am asking you guys: What would you buy if you had to chose between one of these two?
> 
> Blue:
> L3.642.4.96.6 Longines HydroConquest Large Automatic Blue Dial Bracelet Pris 6.395,-
> 
> Black:
> L3.642.4.56.6 Longines HydroConquest Large Automatic Black Dial Bracelet Pris 6.695,-


Black if you only have one watch. If you have multiple, the blue is better.

How many touchdowns in one game was it? lol


----------



## Viper41086

Blue gets me every time. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## kcdano

I love my blue.


----------



## EekTheCat

I'd get the blue - personally I have a enuogh black dials already so another one might not get enough wrist time to justify a purchase.


----------



## ronsetoe

I had both colors in 39mm arrive today. They are birthday presents for my nephews that are turning 16 this weekend. This watch really punches above the purchase price IMO. The movement is very smooth and both watches look very nice in person. I am not impressed with the bracelet and I am glad I also purchased them the rubber strap to go along with the bracelets. All in all a very nice watch for the money and I am hoping they get a few decent years out of them and hopefully into their college years. 
The 39 seems perfect for a bony teenager whether on a strap or bracelet. BTW the blue dial is really nice and I don't think you can go wrong with either color. good luck


----------



## lowlight79

I like the black....I'm after one of these at present, but having a bit of a tough time finding one. I have checked in with some local ADs. Anyone having the same trouble?


----------



## gball

I have the blue because I preferred it, so my vote goes there. It's a funny watch in a way - when it is sitting in my watch box with my others it seems pretty pedestrian-looking to be honest, but when I pull it out and put it on it absolutely transforms and really looks amazing. I've grown to love this watch as much as some of my much more expensive pieces, and it keeps incredibly accurate time.


----------



## ronsetoe

lowlight79 said:


> I like the black....I'm after one of these at present, but having a bit of a tough time finding one. I have checked in with some local ADs. Anyone having the same trouble?


What size are you looking for?


----------



## lowlight79

ronsetoe said:


> What size are you looking for?


44mm


----------

